# GITD Fencing - 8/1/10 only



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

For those needing fencing for you yard haunt, Daily Steal has 11' sections of Glow-in-The-Dark chain fencing "Free" with $5.99 shipping.

http://www.dailysteals.com/


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for the tip. I just ordered a couple of sections for an area I was having trouble finding a good fencing solution for. This will work great!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Never heard of this site! 
Thanks for sharing.
I checked the past offerings and saw a few things that would make great Christmas presents for family members. I hope they have more like that, 'cuz I just signed up!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Crap. I never saw this post. Missed it.


----------

